# Switch questions



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

The powered switches have a hole in the very top of the box, which lets some light shoot straight up. Is there something that is supposed to fit into this hole? A lantern or semaphore or something? Is it for ventilation, or can i safely plug it?

The dual controller for the switches just have metal handles... but they look like they're supposed to have a nicer handle on there. Were there ever handles on these, or were they always bare metal?

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles --

I'm by far no expert when it comes to this. However as a Flyer collector over many years, I have seen nothing but the metal handles on the controllers, with the exception of one set with all plastic handles. Not sure what item number they were without researching it, but that same controller with plastic handles also had green/red tape instead of indicator lamps to identify the position (straight or curve). As far as the hole, I am assuming you are referencing the housing on the switch body where the green/red indicator lamp is located? I can only make a guess that it is to allow heat from the lamp to escape since the colored filter (green/red) inside is plastic -- it may otherwise distort or even melt if the heat could not escape. However, this is all speculation. Hope it helps.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

That hole is a vent hole. Don't plug it. As for the levers, that's how they were made.I remember back in 1955 using those levers on a new set of switches Dad bought.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

flyernut said:


> That hole is a vent hole. Don't plug it. As for the levers, that's how they were made.I remember back in 1955 using those levers on a new set of switches Dad bought.


Just echoing the above. Those puppies get pretty hot: don't plug it! If I recall correctly, you're running a shelf train and the white light must be sort of distracting, there on the ceiling. May I suggest that if this is the problem, just unscrew the bulb and operate it without the red/green signal at your siding switch?


----------

